

First Freely Available DNA Compiler  - chairsofter
http://www.genomecompiler.com/
This is a pretty powerful application which allows the user to drag and drop known genes and modify existing ones.  The company is making its money by producing the DNA sequences that people order through the application.
======
corwinbad
Hi, this is Omri (Genome Compiler CEO) - thanks for the share!

For more info contact me at omri@genomecompiler.com

